
Microsoft to U.S. military: We’ve got your six - cf498
https://venturebeat.com/2018/10/26/microsoft-to-u-s-military-weve-got-your-six/
======
cf498
Couldnt find the original thread

except
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18311988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18311988)

Original Blog post here

[https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2018/10/26/technol...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2018/10/26/technology-and-the-us-military/)

>Employees who don’t want to support military initiatives can transfer to
another division within the company, he added.

It is about the JEDI contract

